# Dhan Tamang's Latte Art Lessons from the RAVE Coffee Forum Day (May 31st, 2015)



## radicoman (Jun 1, 2015)

I was lucky enough to witness some great lessons from Dhan Tamang yesterday (UK Latte Art Champion, UK) and to get a 1-to-1 lesson in milk and pouring (priceless).

I video recorded a few short clips:

- getting the milk right

- pouring skimmed milk

- pouring full fat milk

- art technique tips.

Dropbox Folder 

Enjoy!

C


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

Cheers I was hoping you would post this as I couldn't see anything other than the back of his head. Wasn't he just the nicest person? Before I knew who he was, he complimented my latte art. And didn't sound at all condescending which he should have LOL


----------



## jamfit (Apr 27, 2015)

As simple as that !!


----------

